# Factory Reset



## xsipsi87 (Dec 11, 2017)

I attempted to perform a factory reset on my Compaq Presario CQ56. The system got stuck on 15% for 6 hours. I shut the system down and turned it back on. All that appeared was this message. "AN OPERATING SYSTEM WASN'T FOUND. TRY DISCONNECTING ANY DRIVES THAT DON'T COINTAIN AN OPERATING SYSTEM. PRESS CTRL+ALT+DEL TO RESTART." OTHER THAN THAT I CAN ONLY ACCESS F1 SYSTEM INFORMATION. F2 SYSTEM DIAGNOSTICS. F9 BOOT DEVICE OPTIONS. F10 BIOS SETUP. F11 SYSTEM RECOVERY. I INITIALLY HAD WINDOWS 7 OPERATING SYSTEM


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

How did you start the factory reset ?

If you tap F11 just after switching on do you get a menu ?

Please use the methods here to find your model details and include the information in your next reply :-
https://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c00033108


----------



## xsipsi87 (Dec 11, 2017)

To initiate a factory reset, i went to settings and then made the choice to delete the files as opposed to wiping the drive. I was mistaken in stating that ij had windows 7 when it was actually windows 10. 
When I hit F11 upon startup, the same message that I entered in my original text appears.
Serial Number is
CNF113ODTG
PRODUCT is
XY871UA#ABA
MODEL CQ56-219WM


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I merged your threads here. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> CNF113ODTG
> PRODUCT is
> XY871UA#ABA
> MODEL CQ56-219WM


*Compaq Presario CQ56-219WM Notebook PC* (XY871UA#ABA)

That model laptop originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

Yours appears to have been purchased in April or May 2011.

If it's currently running Windows 10 Home 64-bit, you or someone else upgraded it.

If you need a recovery media disc kit for it, I provided a webpage link in line 2 where you can purchase it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## larryh10000 (Oct 23, 2007)

Did you happen to create a Recovery Drive to a USB Flash drive before doing the reset?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

So F11 shows System Recovery ? Can you actually start a recovery from there ?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> So F11 shows System Recovery ? Can you actually start a recovery from there ?


I think it appears not 


> When I hit F11 upon startup, the same message that I entered in my original text appears.


xsipsi87
As the laptop originally had 7 installed then a factory reset is going back to 7. On a laptop with 7 installed there was frequently a partition of the drive - the recovery partition with all that was on the laptop when originally commissioned by HP
When the system was upgraded to 10 then depending on how this was done - that attempted recovery is going back to 7 - if it did work.

If it was not you who upgraded it to 10, then of course you do not known how the upgrade was done and it is possible indeed that the original recovery partition is no longer on the drive.

I am unsure of what you did to attempt what you refer to as a factory reset.

The way forward now in the first instance is to boot the laptop from a windows 10 installation media presuming that you have not of course made a windows 10 recovery drive from the laptop, before the problem arose, and then when you have that done, we can proceed from there
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

you need of course to make the media on another computer


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> If you do not know where to go for a Windows 10 image (iso), this is free: https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10


I sent it in my post 8



> The way forward now in the first instance is to boot the laptop from a windows 10 installation media presuming that you have not of course made a windows 10 recovery drive from the laptop, before the problem arose, and then when you have that done, we can proceed from there
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10


----------

